# Stugeron users - dosages



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

How much of a Stugeron tablet would you give a 12 week old, 6kg puppy?

Wybie is really, really struggling with car sickness at the moment and I want to get it sorted before it gets to the point where he's scared of the car. We've tried him in different parts of the car and he's happiest in the crate in the boot. He's calm up until he's actually sick so he's not stressing himself into being sick.

I tried him with a tiny dose of Stugeron (a twelfth of a tablet which is a proportional dose compared to what Lyssa needs for her car sickness) but it had no effect.

I'm not sure where to go up to from here though. Would you go for a quarter? Half?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> How much of a Stugeron tablet would you give a 12 week old, 6kg puppy?
> 
> Wybie is really, really struggling with car sickness at the moment and I want to get it sorted before it gets to the point where he's scared of the car. We've tried him in different parts of the car and he's happiest in the crate in the boot. He's calm up until he's actually sick so he's not stressing himself into being sick.
> 
> ...


Try a quarter. I gave my rescue pup half a tablet to get her to the vets (which was about half an hour journey) at 13 weeks but she may have weighed slightly more than 6kg.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks, I think we'll try a quarter tomorrow and see how he does on a short journey.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I'd phone and ask the vet just for reassurance.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> I'd phone and ask the vet just for reassurance.


I'll get OH to give them a ring in the morning.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Did the vet suggest it? I used to get it from Boots. Gave my 15kg dog half a tab.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Personally I would try a ginger nut biscuit first. Works wonders


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

pearltheplank said:


> Personally I would try a ginger nut biscuit first. Works wonders


We tried those with Lyssa and they made it worse as there was just more for her to throw up :sad:


----------

